# HELP!!! Sudden Hind Leg Weakness



## Karen519

*Cookey*

I would definitely call another vet today to take her in, or if you have an emergency animal hospital near you I would go there.

Also, you mentioned you apply FrontlinePlus twice in a month? From everything I know it is only supposed to be once a month. It could have something to do with that.


----------



## WeLoveCookey

Thank you for replying. The Frontline Plus is given monthly. The application given to her was her 2nd in two months.


----------



## Jige

I would get a second opinion ASAP. The first thing I would have done is a blood test for lymes. Lymes left untreated( because the dog is showing no signs so you dont know that they have it) can cause paralysis. This is what happened to the rescue I took in "45". After his treatment he got worse not better. Please take Cookey to another vet.


----------



## Karen519

*Cookey*

GeneralV has a good point-get her tested for Lyme Disease and also for thyroid.
Not to scare you but this sounds very serious. I would get her to another vet or emergency animal hsptl. today.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Spine can't effect the hind legs???? I beg to differ. 

It does not sound like your dogs symptoms, but my lab suffered an FCE (fibrocartilogenous embolism) which is a "stroke in the spine" she was paralyzed temporarily behind. 

I second you get another vet opinion. Lots of things can make them weak behind. Hope your dog gets the proper help needed.


----------



## PrincessDi

*I'm so sorry!*

I don't have any information for you, but just wanted to write and say how sorry I am that you are going through this with your girl. I can say that recently (on a case that bears no similarity to yours) we have learned to get a 2nd and even 3rd opinion if necessary. Many times you would be surprised by how different the opinions can be. Sending thoughts and prayers to you that you're able to pinpoint what the issue is and then be able to treat it and she returns back to normal!


----------



## jealous1

I second getting another opinion. While I do not live in Atlanta and do not know where you live in that area, I have taken a several rescues for AGA to Russell Ridge Clinic in Lawrenceville and it appears to be an outstanding facility (AGA is pretty picky which is great for the rescues!). I can also contact them if you would like for a closer referral to you if you can let me know what part of Atlanta you live in. Another option, although I think you would need a vet referral, is to the UGA Veterinarian School in Athens.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping up*

Bumping up for Cookey.


----------



## kekee726

Please, please, please bring Cookie to a specialist ASAP. Your story sounded so familiar in the beginning, but then all heck started breaking loose, after you visit to the vet.

With Cookie limping but having no other side effects in the beginning sounds a lot like my Sammy, just before he was diagnosed with osteosarcoma.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Sounds like you need a neurologist...


----------



## paula bedard

I think you need to get a 2nd opinion too. My bridge boy had a neuro issue that weakened his back end and caused him to knucle under occassionally, but he never cried out in pain from his tail being lifted.


----------



## Karen519

*bUMPING*

BUMPING up for Cookey.


----------



## mylissyk

I'm just going to third, fourth, and fifth - please take her to a different vet! 

I'm guessing she jumped off the table while you were out of the room and they know it was their fault she was injured under their care, hence the free observation and medication. 

But please, please see another vet with her.


----------



## paula bedard

mylissyk said:


> I'm just going to third, fourth, and fifth - please take her to a different vet!
> 
> I'm guessing she jumped off the table while you were out of the room and they know it was their fault she was injured under their care, hence the free observation and medication.
> 
> But please, please see another vet with her.


 
I thought this too but didn't voice it. It was actually my first thought. It does bother me though that she cried out when they lifted her tail. I think they compounded whatever issue she has going on.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Cookey!


----------



## GoldensGirl

Bumping up.


----------



## Jige

I was thinking about this last night and I too thought that Cookey most likely jumped off the table and compound whatever issues she was alrady having. I do hope you took her to another vet.


----------



## SandyK

Just seeing your post tonight. I also hope you have contacted another vet. My first thought was she jumped or fell off table also. Thoughts and prayers for you and Cookey.


----------



## Karen519

*Cookey*

Praying for Cookey.


----------



## WeLoveCookey

Today marks one week since I brought Cookey home from her vets office. With an extremely heavy heart and tear filled eyes, I'm so sad to say that Cookey was put to sleep yesterday, June 13, 2011 at 4:05pm. Her condition worsened so much to the point where she could no longer stand, sit up & had stopped eating. 

The emergency vet at the hospital (GVS, best & largest specialist facility in Georgia) stated that Cookey was a very sick girl. Her temperature was 105.6, glucose 34 (should be over 100) & her enzyme level showed liver issues. Her body was losing a battle against an aggressive infection. Her right hind leg was completely swollen indicating no flow of blood. There were sores in her mouth & her gums were very pale. Also, her abdomen & other organs were abnormally enlarged. She concluded that these symptoms could be related to cancer. She stated that even after thousands of dollars of treatment, there was no guarantee that Cookey would pull through and the amount of suffering would be long & painful. My opinion is that my furry daughter's life was priceless... I'd sell all of my material belongings to ensure her health & happiness!!! However, was it worth her suffering now & possibly on a permanent basis???

My heart aches badly & I don't know how long it will be before the constant crying will stop. I know it was probably the best thing for her but I second guess my decision. Could an aggressive approach with antibiotics, fluids & 24hr care at the hospital have worked to save her??? Cancer wasn't a definite diagnosis... was it just an infection??? Did we decide to quickly (within an hour) without taking the appropriate time to make the decision??? Why didn't her original vet pick up on the infection last week when I brought her in for the right hing leg limp, this may have been avoided??? It was only 1 1/2 weeks since my gorgeous girl was running around (with a slight limp) happy & playing with her sisters in the yard!!! My mind just won't rest... Everything happened too fast! 

It's so hard to say goodbye.... Our hearts ache more than ever right now. Regrets??? Yes, quite a few. But one thing I do know, is that my beautiful baby girl had a wonderful life & is no longer suffering in pain. 

Cookey, you were the absolute best dog our family could have ever been blessed with!!! You cannot be replaced!!! We love you & will miss you severely!!!


SUNRISE: February 20, 2003, 12lb 5oz of pure puppy - Born to AKC Certified Pedigree Golden Retrievers, Aspen (Father) & Macy (Mother)

SUNSET: June 13, 2011, 4:05PM, 98lbs of love & affection - Taken too soon from Bobby & Erika (Parents) Ebony, Jasmine, Gianna & Naomi (Sisters) Tanja (Auntie)

This pic was taken Friday, June 10th.


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry for your loss........Cookey was a beautiful girl who was very loved.

RIP pretty girl.


----------



## FinnTastic

So sorry for you loss. . . run free sweet girl.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Very sorry for your loss of Cookey. I wish I had words to take the pain away. Unfortunately only time will make the pain go away.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I am so sorry for your loss. Godspeed.


----------



## coppers-mom

I missed your thread earlier and wsa hoping for a happier ending.
My first I thought she fell off the table since my boy did last August. I came back in the room as he hit the wall. Free treatments and aplogies still didn't get him back where he was before that. 

Try not to second guess yourself (even though I know you will and so have I). You did the absolutely kindest thing for Cookey by letting her go even though your heart screamed no. Sometimes we have to love them enough to do what is the best for them in spite of our pain.

I lost Copper in October to metastasized cancer. It takes months to be able to smile over the memories without tears, but the grief will lessen and it gets easier to remember the lives you shared with less pain.

Big hugs to you. You were obviously a good Mom to a great girl. and yes, I cried as I typed this.


----------



## Blondie

I am so deeply sorry this has happened to your Cookey. I was reading along and hoping for an update and did not expect this outcome for your girl. I know that your heart is breaking. I'm sorry that you are left with second-guessing your decisions. Please know that you did everything you thought you could do for your Cookey. There is really no way of knowing that there would have been a better outcome elsewhere. I'm so sad to read from newly joined members, who come here to tell their story of loss, after the fact, but am so glad you shared with us about your beloved golden. Godspeed ~


----------



## GoldensGirl

My heart is just breaking for you. Your decision was based on love - love that Cookey certainly recognized and reciprocated - and that is all that any of us can give. I hope you can find some comfort in the knowledge that your sweet girl is no longer in pain, even though you so clearly are. 

Run free forever, sweet Cookey.

Holding you and your family in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## mylissyk

I was not expecting this, I am so very sorry. Please be kind to yourself and know that your decision was made with absolute love and nothing but waht was best for your girl in mind.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Sorry to hear that you had to make that decision but know that you set her free from her body that was giving up on her. You did the best for her and you did all you could do, including setting her free of all the pain. Keep the memories close to your heart, she will always live on that way.


----------



## SandyK

Oh, I am so very sorry to read about your loss of Cookey. I did not expect to see this outcome. At least you had some answers from the specialist. I too am saddened that you vet didn't catch any of the problems you listed. Don't second guess yourself. You knew your baby better than anyone and your decision was in her best interest. I am writing through tears as I'm sure you will be for quite sometime. There are plenty of goldens at the bridge who will take good care of her. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family!!!


----------



## iansgran

Very sad. Please know you did you best and that in the end you had to do this. It was just over a year ago that I had to do the same with my beloved Subiaco who had osteoscarcoma.


----------



## Karen519

*WeLoveCookey*

WeLoveCookey

I am so very sorry about your loss of Cookey-my heart goes out to you.
What I know for certain is you did the right thing, the kindest thing for her.
I am no vet, but from what you described, it sounds like cancer-the liver issues and enlarged organs.
I would have made the same decision-Cookey is at peace now and I feel so bad for the grief you are going through.
My Smooch and Snobear are playing with her at the Bridge, and Cookey knows you gave her the greatest gift ever, because you loved her so very much.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so sorry for your loss. Don't second guess yourself-you made a difficult decision, with the welfare of your lovely girl first and foremost in your mind.

It does get easier, although it never goes away entirely.

Rest in peace, pretty girl.


----------



## Gemma

I feel for you so much. Cookey's situation sounds so much like my sweet Monty's. I too had to release him with such a heavy heart. Nearly all of us 2nd guess this painful decision - it's natural. Please don't berate yourselves. Your love for Cookey is so very obvious and be assured she knew she was loved. Watching her suffer like she was would have broken your hearts. You did the kindest act with much courage. I feel your pain as do so many of us by reading the other posts. Prayers are with you tonight. Love, Gemma (new member last 24 hrs).


----------



## WeLoveCookey

Thank you all so much for your kinds words.... As days go by, the grief seem to lighten as long as I stay busy. I miss her dearly.


----------



## Ljilly28

This is such a sad ending to the thread. I am so sorry you lost Cookey.


----------



## Sally's Mom

You made the right decision for Cookey. I just lost my Cookie on the 23rd of June. I went thru some of the same issues with things pointing toward an infection when the specialists couldn't find cancer. Like you, I had to make the kindest decision for my best friend. I was relieved afterwards when I knew she would't feel that excruciating pain any longer. But after the relief came heavy grief. As I said to another poster, you will miss her every part of every day for a long time. Cookie was the third golden that I have lost. I still have three of her kids and three of her grandkids and it still doesn't make it easy or less significant to lose her. Just keep all of the great memories.. Best wishes.


----------



## dberk

Very sorry to hear of your loss. My first Golden, Jewel, left us in a similar way. Please don't second guess yourself. 

It took my family a year to finish grieving from losing Jewel, before we got another Golden, Maddie. It can take a very long time and don't rush it.


----------



## PrincessDi

I have no idea how I missed that you lost your Cookey. I'm so very sorry for your sudden loss. It is hard enough to send them to the bridge knowing what is wrong. To loose one at such a young age and to not be certain of what is wrong, I'm sure is just so hard to bare. Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers for some peace to comfort your aching heart.


----------

